# Cranberry Harbour Castle Collingwood, beds for how many?



## sea (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello, 
We are considering a future stay at the above resort. According to the website, the 2 bedroom unit sleeps 8 yet upon looking at the website to see the further details of this (king/queen/pull outs/etc), the photos show that one bedroom has 2 beds (either double or queen), and the second bedroom(master?) appears to have a bed (king sized?) and a pull out couch, and I'm presuming the living room would also have a pull out couch. It appears one of the bedooms has a kitchentte, not sure which one. This seems to have beds to sleep 10, not 8. I phoned the resort to verify, but wasn't able to get an answer that matched the photos on the website. 
Has anyone stayed here and can respond to my inquiry or verify the bed layout of the units??
Many Thanks!


----------



## cds62 (Oct 20, 2008)

I would not recommend this resort to anyone. If you read my posts from the past 4-5 months you will see why. As far as the sleeping arrangements are, you have a king in the master bedroom, two queens in the second and a sleeper sofa. The kitchenette you see is in the second bedroom which is actually a lockoff unit.
If you have any questions about the resort, I am more than willing to answer. I was very unhappy with the resort.


----------



## dukebigtom (Nov 26, 2008)

Not sure how to search back for your posts, so please remind us what you disliked so much about the resort.

Thanks,

BigTom


----------



## sea (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi cds62, 
Thank you for the reply to my post about the bed set-up at Harbour Castle.
Just to confirm....are you saying that the second bedroom has 2 queen beds, a sleeper sofa, a kitchenette, and is a lock off? Or is the sleeper sofa located in the main living area? Thanks.


----------



## cds62 (Nov 26, 2008)

The sleeper sofa is in the living room of the two bedroom. The unit we had one door leading to a staircase that than took us to two separate doors, one to the one bedroom with the kitchen and the other two the studio.


----------



## sea (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying.


----------

